# Mizo man with 39 wives, 94 kids, is keen to keep marrying



## sumit05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mizo man with 39 wives, 94 kids, is keen to keep marrying


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2011)

he has the cure for aids :O


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

One of Factors making India 2nd in world


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh my God......


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

but heard about him before. I just wonder what is source of his Income.. ok, not now as has lot of children but what when he was young..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2011)

He has enough people in his family to perhaps run a small factory of his own


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

^^:Lol: Mizo man and Son's


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

now yes but what when he was young.. and must have at least 10 wives..

he is best person to ask and might be the only person alive who has solved biggest mystery of universe (woman)


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

I think read the similar story a week ago in a newspaper. Shocking.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 17, 2011)

wtf is this?


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 17, 2011)

i've heard of resource hoarding, but this is the first instance of wife-hoarding 

also, see those nepali "shaabji"s guarding your doors?
guess whom they left their wives with for "safe-keeping"


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

Very experienced man , though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

But seriously, its because of idiots like these that we've a ridiculously high population


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 18, 2011)

think about that man, he has 39 wives, give him some credit.....he surely has something special by which women are attracted ...... tell *Salman* Khan to learn from him something....... 

BTW, this was published in either Times of india or Anandabazar Patrika some months ago....  because i read it.....

but yes, this is just tooooo much.....


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Dec 18, 2011)

That's shocking. Oh my god .


----------



## icebags (Dec 18, 2011)

he would be very fortunate man if he really has love of those 39 women.

but seriously, how can he really take care of all the wives and children and grandchildren ? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> But seriously, its because of idiots like these that we've a ridiculously high population



saabji, ethnic mizo population is very low compared to population in other other parts of india, therefore may be we should blame it on ppl in who, even being well educated keep on increasing the population by multiple folds. low population groups have a right to increase their population to a certain limit to preserve they ethnicity and cultural stuff, but for major population groups, there should be tax concepts for having excessive children ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2011)

BBC NEWS | Africa | Nigerian advises against 86 wives
as expected whether corruption,this or anything else indians will never be at 1st position.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But seriously, its because of idiots like these that we've a ridiculously high population



No it's due to the idiots which keep producing kids just as to "increase their earning".


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 19, 2011)

bloody pervert we got there


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2011)

I am damn sure he is the maker of the 'Axe Effect'...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 19, 2011)

Dude Alert!


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> bloody pervert we got there



Atleast he kept the promise of marrying them.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2011)

lol too few actually, theres some legendary numbers in this land, Krishna had moar


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2011)

If I was him, I would go for 100 .
btw, will Sachin be first to score his hundredth century or this guy


----------

